# Going to my first facial soon...tips...anything to keep in mind?



## aziza (Feb 24, 2007)

The texture (huge pores, bumpy) of my skin is irking the hell out of me so I decided to start investing in facials. I long for smooth blemish free skin and I absolutely hate wearing heavy foundation so I'm hoping that these'll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is the salon I'm looking at:
http://www.divinesalon.com/home.htm
It's pretty popular and reputable in the community so I'm fine as far as that's concerned. 

I'm thinking about this:

*CUSTOM BLENDED SIGNATURE FACIAL*
_*(60 minutes)*_
_*$80*_​ 
Excellent for all skin types. Skin is analyzed and your facial is customized to meet your skin's specific needs. Skin is cleansed, toned and extracted during this exclusive facial.
A specially designed at home program is available!​ 
or this:



*ALPHA BLEND FACIAL*_*(60 minutes)*_

_*$125*_
Natural alpha hydroxy acids reduce fine lines, lighten dark areas and imperfections, controls acne and minimizes large pores resulting in improved texture and firmness with lasting results.
Best in a series of 5.​ 
I haven't decided yet but the latter sounds like what I need.  Anything to keep in mind when I go? Is there  certain etiquette that I should follow? Please fill me in ladies and gents!​


----------



## choseck (Feb 24, 2007)

I just got my first facial a few weeks ago, and plan on making it a monthly thing.  To me, its cheaper than going to a dermatologist and paying for medications every month.

The extractions kind of hurt - but other than that it was very relaxing!  Basically - just relax and don't feel self conscious about your skin or anything.  Mine had really flared up.  Afterwards, your skin feels so nice and clean!  

Sorry, I didn't really answer any questions, but I do recommend it!


----------



## aeni (Feb 25, 2007)

Arrive on time or better yet, early. You'll have some paperwork to fill out before you get started: like you do when you see a new doctor b/c certain medications or allergies could be an issue.

Depending on the treatment and whether the esth will say you can or not, bring your makeup to put on afterwards.  With extractions though, your skin will be red afterwards but you wouldn't want to plug the pores back up!

Dress comfortably.  You will have to take off your shirt, but not your bra.  The room may be cold, so bring socks.  Sometimes they'll wrap you up in a sheet and have a pillow for your head and sometimes your feet too.  The only other thing they'll do is wrap your hair away from the face - so no fancy 'dos or else they'll be ruined at the end of the treatment.

And that's all I can think of.  The esth will help you out in the rest of figuring out what's best for you!


----------



## aziza (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you so much ladies. Choseck there's no way in hell I can afford to see a derm either so this was a much better option for me.
And thanks a lot for the tips Aeni. I need to know what to expect. I'm actually kind of excited...the condition of my skin's been killing me lately


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope I'm not too late on this, but I wanted to add my two cents, for what they're worth: from my experience, the best advice would be not to expect to look gorgeous as soon as you leave the spa/salon.  I sort of had this idea the first time I went that I would leave with clear, glowing, beautiful skin.  Instead I left with shiny, irritated, blotchy skin and bloodied pores, and I was pretty well horrified.  It wasn't until the next afternoon or so that I saw the difference.  They really give your skin a workout, so remember that it may take a day or two to see the benefits.  Good luck!


----------



## everest_water (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Thank you so much ladies. Choseck there's no way in hell I can afford to see a derm either so this was a much better option for me.
And thanks a lot for the tips Aeni. I need to know what to expect. I'm actually kind of excited...the condition of my skin's been killing me lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
more reasons to live in Canada...free health care.


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

You're not too late moonrevel...I decided to wait till after I go to NYC. Which is next week BTW...yay! But bloodied pores? Ouch


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 7, 2007)

I recommend going to a med-spa over a salon.  At a med-spa, there is usually a dermo on hand and the aestheticians are better trained.  You may even be able to combine a dermo visit with a facial and only pay one price.  For example here in Toronto, my derm charges a $100 office visit fee.  A light chemical peel followed by a great facial is $150.  If I book the combo, she'll pop in, see me, take a look at my skin, and write prescriptions or recommend where to go from there.  I can't wait to go back, my skin was fantastic after my last combo peel/facial.


----------



## aziza (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow! I never thought about that...going to check up on it now. Thank you!


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you know of any places in Vancouver, BC that do this??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I recommend going to a med-spa over a salon. At a med-spa, there is usually a dermo on hand and the aestheticians are better trained. You may even be able to combine a dermo visit with a facial and only pay one price. For example here in Toronto, my derm charges a $100 office visit fee. A light chemical peel followed by a great facial is $150. If I book the combo, she'll pop in, see me, take a look at my skin, and write prescriptions or recommend where to go from there. I can't wait to go back, my skin was fantastic after my last combo peel/facial._


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 14, 2007)

no, sorry. just do a search for "med spa vancouver" and call them.


----------



## Flutterflyy (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I recommend going to a med-spa over a salon. At a med-spa, there is usually a dermo on hand and the aestheticians are better trained. You may even be able to combine a dermo visit with a facial and only pay one price. For example here in Toronto, my derm charges a $100 office visit fee. A light chemical peel followed by a great facial is $150. If I book the combo, she'll pop in, see me, take a look at my skin, and write prescriptions or recommend where to go from there. I can't wait to go back, my skin was fantastic after my last combo peel/facial._

 
LatinaRose, I also live in Toronto, and I was wondering which med-spa you go to?


----------



## amoona (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok sorry to take over this post but I didn't know if I should start a brand new one. It seems like facials are for people with acne problems or bad skin. Please correct me if I'm wrong because I was interested in getting a facial but I have no skin problems. I don't get any acne, I don't have skin that's too dry or too oily. I was under the impression that facials were good to just clean your skin and refresh your skin.

Am I wrong or are there just different types of facials?!


----------



## mistella (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Ok sorry to take over this post but I didn't know if I should start a brand new one. It seems like facials are for people with acne problems or bad skin. Please correct me if I'm wrong because I was interested in getting a facial but I have no skin problems. I don't get any acne, I don't have skin that's too dry or too oily. I was under the impression that facials were good to just clean your skin and refresh your skin.

Am I wrong or are there just different types of facials?!_

 
Facials are for any skintype. It helps circulate the blood vessels and just keeps skin exfoliated and looking fresh.


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_Facials are for any skintype. It helps circulate the blood vessels and just keeps skin exfoliated and looking fresh._

 
Also, they're a good "preventive" measure against any potential skin problems that you might not be aware of but the esth can possibly warn you about. Definitely helps to know how and what to guard against before it becomes a real problem!

Plus, it makes you feel that much more confident about yourself afterwards, which makes you look even more beautiful.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flutterflyy* 

 
_LatinaRose, I also live in Toronto, and I was wondering which med-spa you go to?_

 
I go here:

http://www.gidonaesthetics.com/facility.htm


----------

